# Mossberg 835 Ultimag



## FisherDave (Jul 30, 2006)

I understand a day @ range is in order, but can anyone eliminate the boatful of loads offered today or recommend loads that anyone prefers for waterfowl to save me some time any money. Also can any damage be caused by using different loads often in my Moss 835 Ulti as long as you clean the gun after ea. use.


----------



## swany25 (Sep 3, 2005)

Never had a problem with misc. loads in my 835. I've had it for teen years!


----------



## predator14 (Aug 18, 2006)

*

i have shot everything under the sun in my 835 the only thing to do is pattern it an see what shoots best because depending what chokes you use an thing all of em are different i had to special order chokes for mine for deer hunting and turkey hunting soooo.... theres going to be some money spent either way you go

:sniper: *


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I have had experience helping a buddy pattern a 835, and it didn't pattern anything hotter than right at or below 1500 fps with BBB and larger shot. Granted that was with factory chokes and not any of the better aftermarket ones. With 1's and 2's in a modified choke it threw some really good patterns.


----------



## Mossy835 (Aug 27, 2006)

I haven't had a problem with my 835. I've shot from 8 shot to t shot, 2 3/4-3 1/2 and no problems. One of the best darn guns I've ever owned


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

If you talk to a cross section of guys, it seems their 835's were either good or bad with no in between.

I owned two. Both were lemons out of the box. One would only set off a shell (make didn't matter) about 50% of the time, the other wouldn't eject cleanly. Suffice to say this was a bit annoying, and no amount of cleaning or tinkering could correct these issues. Even though Mossberg will happily fix any issues like this, I didn't feel it was worth my effort.

I traded them in and gave up on the 835 for good. I still can't figure out out how these shotguns passed any sort of function inspection and were OK'ed to be boxed up & sold.


----------



## Doo (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi All

Has anyone shot buckshot in their 835 using full choke?
what kind of shells? & what kind of range did you get?

Thank you!


----------



## predator14 (Aug 18, 2006)

* 
yea have shot buckshot with full outta my 835 pattern wasn't worth 2cents thats when i had to start looking for something different it may just have been my gun i don't know but i got an undertaker that works wonders*


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

My 835 patterns well with Winchester Supreme 3 1/2 #6 from the factory supplied turkey choke. However, I must admit everything else on the market sucked.


----------

